# BBQ cooking class



## Spanky

If anyone wants to learn how to make some great Q and doesn't have a whole summer or maybe more to find out through trial and error, here's your chance.



First Annual GLBBQA Cooking Class 

When 
Saturday February 21, 2009 
10 AM til 4 PM 

Where 
Holly Police Department Meeting Room 
315 S. Broad Street 
Holly, MI 48442 

Class Info 
The Great Lakes BBQ Association is a non-profit organization formed to promote and support barbecue and all forms of outdoor cooking in the Great Lakes region. Our mission is to raise awareness and enthusiasm for barbecue and outdoor cooking with information, education, competition, fellowship and respect for all forms of outdoor cooking. We also recognize that family and fun are two of the main ingredients in any recipe for success. 
This GLBBQA educational program is dedicated to promoting the art of Low-n-Slow Barbecue. This years one day class, "First Annual Great Lakes BBQ Association Cooking Class", caters to all levels of cooks from the backyard chef to the competition pit masters and will be scheduled from 10AM-4PM on February 21, 2009 in Holly Michigan. Many of our GLBBQA veteran competition Pit masters can trace their roots back to the early days spent practicing on their own backyard grills and smokers. Its where the love for the art of BBQ was born---cooking for family and friends . Class guidelines: We have some of the most experienced pit masters in the area coming to help conduct 5 segments throughout the day. They will be showcasing their favorite BBQ skills, how tos, recipes and BBQ tips. Get a 2009 jumpstart and cook like a pro at your next outdoor party. 
Students will not be required to bring a cooker, instead our expert instructors will demonstrate as they explain each step by step. A take home Class packet filled with course recipes and techniques will be provided. Students will be required to bring an appetite, note pad and curiosity. Lunch will be served including BBQ pork sandwiches, coleslaw, corn bread and bottled water. BYO pop, etc. Food samples from the demonstrations will also be shared throughout the day. 
This class will be held rain or shineNo refunds. Instructions and demonstrations will largely be held indoors. 


Class Schedule 

10:00 Class Introduction  Theresa Munroe and Bruce McEnroe 

10:15 - 11:15 Chuck Henk cooking on Weber Smokey Mountains (WSM) will demonstrate the preparation of bacon wrapped pork loin including different injections and special chicken presentation. 

11:15 - Noon Troy Conner of Extreme Roasters will lead a discussion on the basic ingredients and composition of a good BBQ rub. Through this discussion the class will develop together an all purpose BBQ rub that can be used on virtually any cut of meat, poultry, or fish as well as vegetables. The class will then "customize" this all purpose rub to work with these specific cuts; Beef tri-tip, chicken thighs, and pork brisket. These cuts will then be smoked and sampled at the end of the class. 

Noon - 1:00 Ford Alison demonstrates trimming and prepping whole beef tenderloin for the smoker or oven, dry and wet aging beef and what cuts work best each way (including safety warnings); tips for cooking beef cuts based on the science of how tissue and connective tissue reacts. 

1:00 - 1:30 Lunch Break 

1:30 - 2:30 Steve Coddington will demonstrate the preparation and cooking techniques for Pork ribs, trimming spare ribs to St. Louis style, and the 3-2-1 method for cooking perfect ribs every time! He will wrap up his session making ABT's (atomic buffalo turds), a great appetizer when Q'ing all day! Samples will be available for the class at the end of the demonstration. 

2:30 - 3:30 Julie Applegate smokes hundreds of pounds of salmon and whitefish each year. She will share this passion and enlighten you by speaking about selecting fish, cures and brining, rubs/seasonings, glazes, smoking woods, times and temperatures, and cold smoking versus hot smoking. Included will be a demonstration and sample tasting. 

Wrap up and eats. 

Instructors: 

Chuck Henk 
Chuck, aka "Dr Chuckie" has been a veteran competition cook on the Kansas City BBQ Society circuit for many years. He cooks on WSMs and has won many awards across the country. His high energy and enthusiasm are a welcome site at competitions throughout the season. 

Troy Conner 
Troy Conner, Head cook and bottle polisher for the Extreme Roasters competition BBQ team, a staple at most of the cook-offs in MI and the surrounding area. Troy has been active in the BBQ community for the past five years supporting his hobby by being a " roadside restaurateur", event catering, and through the sale of his ALL PURPOSE BBQ SEASONING. 

Ford Alison 
Ford says Im just a plain old BBQ cook. Been competing in KCBS events since 2001. Spent a lot of money, had fun and won a little. 
2007 Grand Champion Taste of Grand Rapids BBQ contest; 2008 Grand Champion Wolf It Down BBQ Bash (Ft Atkinson WI) and winner of a 1961 HarleySportster asGC. 2008 Great American BBQ INVITATIONAL (61 of the best cooks in the country competed) - 8th overall 3rd place Brisket. Numerous Category 1st Place calls. Featured in the Grand Rapids Press - July 12, 2006 

Steve Coddington 
Steve, aka BBQ Bubba, is co-owner of the Great Lakes BBQ Supply Co.; 
an award winning competition cook on the KCBS circuit; 
A Pit Master for Rubbed, Sauced & Smoked BBQ and Catering and founder of the Michigan Drum Corp's. He's an active member with the GLBBQA and has literally made BBQ his profession! 

Julie Applegate 
is the founder and co-owner of Mrs. Dogs Products, a specialty food company that was launched in 1988, coinciding with the emergence of the fiery foods industry. In 1978, while attending river guide school in the Colorado Rockies, a friend taught her how to cook a turkey on a grill. Julie returned to her home in Florida that fall and purchased a red Weber kettle grill with S&H Green Stamps. She has been obsessed with outdoor cooking ever since. 
Twenty years later, The Outdoor Cook in Rockford, Michigan, first opened its doors. Julie & her husband, Steve, purchased a Big Green Egg on the opening day . At the many fun events held at The Outdoor Cook they became inspired by many of the areas competition barbecue cooks and enrolled in a Paul Kirk barbecue class. Today Julie & Steve compete with Big Green Eggs at regional KCBS and FBA events, and at The American Royal barbecue competition with the Big Green Egg corporate team, headed by Ray Lampe, a.k.a. Dr. BBQ. 


Registration 
Students must register to attend. 

$20* for members of the Great Lakes BBQ Association. 

$35* for Non-members 

$50* for Non-members (includes a 1 year membership to the GLBBQA). 

(*Your spouse may attend with you for an additional $10) 

Space is limited, first come  first served. So, sign up now! 

We must receive your reservation and payment by February 14, 2009. 
To register, simply fill out the form below and submit a money order, check or cash to: 

Bruce McEnroe, Treasurer 
Great Lakes BBQ Association 
7119 Danbrooke 
West Bloomfield, Michigan 48322 


Name:__________________________________ 
Contact information: 
Phone: ( ) __________________________ E-Mail:__________________________ 
Member yes_______ no_________ 
$20 - Member 
$35  Non-member 
$50  Class and one year membership in the Great Lakes BBQ Association 
$10 - Spouse 
Amount submitted= $__________ 

Please make your check payable to: Great Lakes Barbecue Association 

Questions ??  Contact Theresa Munroe at [email protected] or Bruce McEnroe at [email protected]. 


I know all of these instructors, and have competed against them, and even helped some of them in local events last year.The price is right, not sure what the cut off is, but I will more than likely be there myself.

Just puttin it out there!


----------



## barry county jim

If they have room I think I will go. Thanks Spanky


----------



## Spanky

do ya want to carpool ?. I am about to send my check in a few days.


----------



## barry county jim

Yea I would car pool. Problem is I am in Maui (if you could call that a problem) for another week and plan on send in my money when I get back. I just hope there still is a spot then.


----------



## Spanky

check your PM's BCJ!


----------



## Spanky

Looks like me and Jim are gonna get us some education, anyone else going?


----------



## Spanky

Looks like the class is currently full. Jim, we are in!


----------

